# Vintage Berkel manual needed



## Dabutcher (Jun 19, 2022)

Ive been working on an old 1940s berkel slicer model ga . Im looking for the knife shaft bearing closest to the blade . Its impossible to find any parts for these old slicers . I was hoping someone might be able to help with a parts diagram with part numbers or know where I might be able to source a manual or bearing. I think these bearings were used in a few of these models like the gc . Thanks much guys


----------



## old sarge (Jun 21, 2022)

See if this helps.  Enjoy the read!





						Berkel slicer - Free Pdf Manuals Download | ManualsLib
					






					www.manualslib.com


----------



## Dabutcher (Jun 22, 2022)

Thankyou very much , Ill check it out . I thought this might be from the 40s but I found out this model was made for 2 years , 1936 - 1938 . , must be why theres not much info . Thanks again for the help .


----------



## YooperSmoker (Jun 22, 2022)

try this company





						Food Processing and Restaurant Equipment Replacement Parts for Hobart, Biro, Torrey, Butcher Boy, Bizerba, Globe, Berkel, Hollymatic - National Band Saw
					

Replacement parts for commercial food processing equipment; high quality at low prices. Meat grinder parts, slicers and more for Hobart, Butcher Boy, Globe and other restaurant equipment manufacturers.




					www.nbsparts.com
				



they have helped me find parts for out dated equipment

Mike

got another one that is helpful out of the bronks Ny. 
gota find the contact info


----------



## YooperSmoker (Jun 22, 2022)

Berkel 827A Meat Slicer Parts & Equipment Available At SharpTekSupply
					

Order Berkel 827A, meat slicer parts and equipment from leading retailer and distributor of professional kitchen equipment, SharpTekSupply. Shop Online Today!




					www.sharpteksupply.com


----------



## Dabutcher (Jun 22, 2022)

YooperSmoker said:


> try this company
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyou , they have the sharpening stones but not the bearings , they do have alot of hard to find parts though , thanks much


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 22, 2022)

Dabutcher said:


> Ive been working on an old 1940s berkel slicer model ga . Im looking for the knife shaft bearing closest to the blade . Its impossible to find any parts for these old slicers . I was hoping someone might be able to help with a parts diagram with part numbers or know where I might be able to source a manual or bearing. I think these bearings were used in a few of these models like the gc . Thanks much guys


You might want to give these guys a call.

https://www.berkelmidwest.com/content/parts_department


----------



## BurntWeenie (Jun 22, 2022)

https://theworldsbestslicers.de/en/product/berkel-usa-canada-model-11-green/
		






						Original Slicers: Original Berkel Slicers Fully Restored
					

Original Slicers: Original Berkel Slicers Fully Restored. Visit our website!




					www.originalslicers.com


----------



## BurntWeenie (Jun 22, 2022)

Slicers - Berkel Slicer - 4
					






					troutunderground.com


----------



## Dabutcher (Jun 22, 2022)

I called berkel parts but nothing that old to be had , nice guys though . I thought it was made in the 40s nbut they said it was only made for 2 years 1936 - 1938 . Hard to find parts or manuals for slicers that old .


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 22, 2022)

Is the bearing you need removable, press fit type? Or is it a special piece? If it’s just the bearing, that can be sourced fairly easy.


Dabutcher said:


> I called berkel parts but nothing that old to be had , nice guys though . I thought it was made in the 40s nbut they said it was only made for 2 years 1936 - 1938 . Hard to find parts or manuals for slicers that old .


----------



## DougE (Jun 22, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Is the bearing you need removable, press fit type? Or is it a special piece? If it’s just the bearing, that can be sourced fairly easy


If it isn't a special piece, just measure the ID, and OD, and thickness of the bearing and match it up. Manufacturers generally source bearings from what is already available rather than going with custom dimensions.


----------



## Dabutcher (Jun 22, 2022)

It some kind of a caged bearing like used in bikes . The inside diameter snaps over a raised section on the shaft to keep it in place .


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 22, 2022)

Dabutcher said:


> It some kind of a caged bearing like used in bikes . The inside diameter snaps over a raised section on the shaft to keep it in place .


It’s a PITA, but I would contact a bearing specialty store. All you need for function is the correct OD and ID along with thickness. May do some talking to bearing experts. They can fix you I’m sure of it. We have a bearing only store the next town down. Bearings is all they do. Over the years and a lot of bearings, they have never failed to find me a bearing that would work.

Here is an online site that may be helpful. I’ve never used them, but you can get the jest of what I’m saying. Just contact a bearing specialist, and I believe they can get you going. May not be that exact bearing, but as long as the OD/ID and thickness is right, the bearing will work.

https://bearingsdirect.com/


----------



## Dabutcher (Jun 23, 2022)

Thanks , looks like that might be the best option .


----------



## NewBuilder (Aug 20, 2022)

Were you able to find parts/information?  Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Dabutcher (Aug 20, 2022)

Thanks for offering the help . I ended up selling it . It was a neat slicer but it was as heavy as a tank . I did ok on what I sold it for . It was a good project anyway . Again thanks for the help .


----------

